#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Убийство мифа о белке. Рич Ролл

## Ануруддха

Один из самых выносливых спортсменов мира — Веган — развенчивает миф о белке.

Рич Ролл — один из самых выносливых и физически подготовленных людей на планете. Выпускник Стэнфордского и Корнелльского университетов, Рич Ролл, как и многие в молодости, имел проблемы с алкоголем и наркотиками, а в 31 год попал в реабилитационный центр. Затем он потолстел на 25 килограммов. Накануне 40-летия, когда он не смог безболезненно подняться по лестнице, Рич понял, что в ближайшем будущем его ждет сердечный приступ, если он серьезно не изменит свой образ жизни. С этого все и началось.

Сейчас Рич — всемирно известный супервыносливый спортсмен, страстный пропагандист растительного рациона, муж и отец четверых детей, источник вдохновения и пример мужественности для людей во всем мире. Он один из двух участников, которым удалось полностью пройти соревнования по триатлону Ironman на пяти Гавайских островах в течение недели. Если вам интересно его мнение о животной пище, прочитайте перевод статьи ниже.

"Я — веган (Live up!: ест только пищу растительного происхождения). И я супервыносиливый атлет. То есть я не бегаю быстро, но могу бежать очень долго. Распространено мнение, что веган просто не может быть спортсменом — и наоборот. И я хочу сказать, что это полная ерунда.

«Но откуда же вы получаете белок?»

Не проходит и дня, чтобы мне не задали этого вопроса. Если бы я получал хотя бы доллар, каждый раз отвечая на него, все в моей семье уже ездили бы за рулем Tesla.

Большинство веганов этот вопрос раздражает. Подготовившись к «бою», они занимают оборонительную позицию и ждут неизбежных нападок на травоядных. Поскольку еда представляет собой своего рода систему верования — прямо как религия или политика, эмоции накаляются. Вы и моргнуть не успеете, как в обе стороны полетят стрелы. Разговор переходит в дебаты, которые слишком часто носят обвинительных характер… Это бесконечная, безнадежно непродуктивная ходьба по кругу, которая заставляет каждую из сторон еще глубже укорениться в принятой догме и никогда не приводит к конструктивным результатам.

Я ненавижу это — именно поэтому большая часть широкой общественности считает веганов неприятными людьми. Вместо с тем, я приветствую вопросы. Если меня о чем-то спрашивают, я полагаю, что неподдельный интерес — залог продуктивного диалога.

Мы живем в обществе, в котором людей умышленно вводят в заблуждение и заставляют считать, что мясо и молочные продукты являются единственным ценным источником пищевого белка. Без достаточного количества животного белка невозможно быть здоровым, не говоря уже о том, чтобы заниматься спортом. Белок, белок, белок — чем больше, тем лучше.

Вне зависимости от того, являетесь ли вы профессиональным спортсменом или постоянно лежите на диване, этот принцип настолько глубоко укоренился в нашей коллективной системе убеждений, что оспаривать его правомерность — это не что иное, как нести ересь.

Но через свой непосредственный опыт я пришел к выводу, что этот распространенный подход — в лучшем случае заблуждение, если не полная ложь… Ложь, которую подпитывает хорошо финансируемая дезинформационная кампания, обусловленная интересами состоятельных производителей из отрасли сельского хозяйства. Представители промышленного животноводства тратят огромное количество денег на рекламу, призванную убедить общество, будто нам абсолютно необходимы эти продукты, чтобы продолжать дышать воздухом.

Миф о животном белке не только основан на лжи, он убивает нас, заманивая лакомиться пищей с заводов и ферм, наполненной гормонами и пестицидами, с низким содержанием клетчатки и чрезвычайно высоким содержанием насыщенных жиров. Я по-прежнему убежден (несмотря на нынешний популистский пыл по поводу диеты с высоким содержанием жира и низким содержанием углеводов), что такой рацион действительно способствует развитию эпидемии сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний — убийцы №1 в мире — и многих других недугов, которые приводят к тому, что наша процветающая нация — одна из самых больных на Земле. (Live up!: в России сердечно-сосудистые заболевания тоже лидирующая причина смерти)

Действительно, белок является важным питательным веществом, абсолютно необходимым не только в строительстве и восстановлении мышечной ткани, но и в поддержании широкого спектра важных функций организма. Но существует ли разница между белками, получаемыми из растительных и из животных продуктов? И сколько на самом деле белка нам нужно?

Белки состоят из двадцати различных аминокислот, одиннадцать из которых могут быть синтезированы нашим организмом. Остальные девять — те, что мы называем незаменимыми аминокислотами — должны поступать в организм из продуктов питания. Технически нашему телу необходимы определенные аминокислоты, не белок как таковой. Эти девять незаменимых аминокислот являются чуть ли не исключительной прерогативой животного царства. На самом деле они изначально синтезируются растениями и содержатся в мясных и молочных продуктах только потому, что животные едят эти растения.

Несмотря на истерию под названием «Вернуть сливочное масло», недавно украсившую обложку журнала TIME, лучшие представители медицинской науки говорят о том, что казеин и сывороточный белок вносят материальный вклад в дегенеративные заболевания. Казеин — белок, содержащийся в молоке, — приводит к развитию различных болезней, в том числе рака. А сыворотка является не чем иным, как высоко переработанным низкосортным отходом при производстве сыра — другое дьявольски гениальное изобретение молочной промышленности, позволившее бизнесу создавать миллиарды из материала, который раньше выбрасывали в мусор.

На личном примере могу сказать: после того как восемь лет назад я перешел к растительному образу жизни, я сумел полностью отремонтировать здоровье и помочь своему уже не молодому организму почувствовать себя по-новому спортивным. Столь же трудно, возможно, некоторым будет поверить в то, что мои спортивные достижения произошли не вопреки диетическим изменениям, а, скорее, как прямой результат нового способа питания и образа жизни.

Я не одинок в этом убеждении.

Например, посмотрите видео про силача Патрика Бэйбумайна, который побил мировой рекорд по поднятию тяжестей, одолев более 1200 фунтов — примерный вес автомобиля — в Торонто в прошлом году.

Или про двукратного чемпиона мира, бегуна и трейсера Тимоти Шиффа, прыгающего по крышам, как герой видеоигры.

И вы удивитесь, посмотрев видео про спортсмена Фрэнка Медрано — чудо природы, который придерживается растительного рациона. Он делает вещи, которые вы раньше вряд ли считали возможными.

Затем бойцы MMA/UFC, такие как Maк Данцига, Джейк Шилдс и Джеймс Уилкс.

Или мультиспортсмены Брендан Мангал, Рип Эссельстин и Бен Бостром — всемирно известные мотоциклисты, велосипедисты, победители и участники гонки по Америке в этом году.

Профессиональный триатлет и чемпион мира Ultraman Хиллари Бискай, которая в свои 36 просто пронеслась в гонке Ironman.

Узнайте об экстраординарном марафонце Скотте Юреке, его питающемся только фруктами наставнике Майкле Арнштайне и моем старом друге Джейсоне Лестере, с которым я финишировал в триатлоне Ironman на пяти Гавайских островах. Джейсон пересек США пешком и в настоящее время готовится к 100-дневному переходу через Китай.

Есть еще, конечно, Тимоти Брэдли-младший, который в прошлом году победил в боксерском поединке Мэнни Пакьяо.

Дело вот в чем. Каждый из этих спортсменов, как и многие другие, скажет вам одно и то же: вместо стейка, молока, яиц и молочной сыворотки выбирайте такие источники белка, как фасоль, миндаль, чечевица, семена конопли, спирулина и киноа. Даже такие не слишком насыщенные белком продукты, как картофель, сладкий картофель (батат) и бананы, дадут вам многое из того, в чем вы нуждаетесь.

Если вы не едите ничего, кроме разнообразных свежих фруктов, вы все равно не страдаете дефицитом белка (или даже любой конкретной аминокислоты). Несмотря на невероятно высокие нагрузки, которым я подвергаю свое тело, этот тип питания в течение многих лет ни разу не вызывал у меня проблем с формированием мышечной массы. На самом деле я считаю, что рацион на растительной основе существенно повышает способности организма к физиологическому восстановлению между тренировками. Я могу честно сказать, что сейчас, в возрасте 47 лет, я здоровее, чем когда-либо, даже чем когда я был пловцом мирового класса в Стэнфорде в конце 1980-х годов.

И несмотря на все то, что вы можете мне сказать, я убежден: больше белка — не значит лучше. Удовлетворите свои потребности — и на этом остановитесь. Что касается спортсменов, насколько мне известно, ни одно научное исследование ни разу не показывало, что потребление белка за пределами необходимого минимума (10% ежедневных калорий) стимулирует дополнительный рост мышц или ускоряет физиологическое восстановление после физической нагрузки. И все же большинство людей — при этом тех, кто ведет преимущественно сидячий образ жизни — как правило, потребляют в три раза больше белка, чем необходимо организму.

При этом чрезмерное увлечение белком не только не полезно, но и вредно. Более того, существуют доказательства того, что избыточный белок часто хранится в жировых клетках, что способствует возникновению разнообразных заболеваний, таких как остеопороз, рак, нарушение функции почек и сердечно-сосудистые заболевания.

Все еще сомневаетесь? Возьмем такой пример: некоторые из самых жестоких и сильных животных в мире — слоны, носороги, бегемоты и гориллы — являются травоядными. И никто не спрашивает их, откуда они получают белок"

----------

Михаил_ (18.01.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Подробности того, откуда гориллы получают белок (выделение моё):




> Гориллы — абсолютные вегетарианцы, они питаются исключительно растениями, отдавая предпочтение листьям и стеблям. Плоды составляют в их рационе меньшую долю. Из-за такого низкокалорийного рациона эти животные вынуждены тратить на кормежку *40-60% дневного времени*.





> Днем гориллы главным образом питаются. Они просыпаются довольно рано и начинают есть. В жаркое время суток обезьяны дремлют. После сна они опять продолжают есть вплоть до захода солнца. В течение дня взрослый самец может съесть *свыше 18 килограммов* листьев, стеблей и корней своих любимых растений.

----------

Дордже (19.01.2018), Фил (19.01.2018)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

*Про льва-вегетарианца*



Тигр подошел ко Льву и откашлялся:

- Слушай, Лев, что за слухи по лесу ходят, будто ты в вегетарианцы подался. Юмор, что ли?

В ответ Лев демонстративно сплюнул зеленую жвачку травы:


- Сам ты юмор. Отныне употребляю в пищу исключительно травы и плоды растений.

Тигр аж присел:

- А как же без мяса, Лев?! Всю жизнь и деды, и прадеды... И вдруг - трава? Предки ж в земле перевернутся!

- Ой, не скажи! - Лев ухватил губами пучок травы и захрумкал. - В траве, однако, полно витаминов! Тьфу, вот! А в мясе... В мясе их мало. В мясе что? Кровища, жирок, печеночка, косточки... Тяжелая пища - мясо! Может, оттого и жрали всех без разбора, что витаминов в мозгу не хватало. Овощи, фрукты - вот чем надо питаться. Кстати, угощайся. Это банан.

Тигра стошнило.

- Лев, но как же без мяса?! Нет, овощи как гарнир, я понимаю, это всегда можно потом выплюнуть, но вчистую!


- Ох, ты не прав. Скоро помирать, и на том свете предстанешь перед Богом, скажешь: я вот хищник, всю жизнь ближних драл, кушал. Боженька скривится, ручкой так вправо сделает: "Прошу в ад." И в котел бултых. Понял? А меня спросят: "Ты кто такой?" - "Вегетарианец!" - "О, а вам налево. В рай." Понял? И вот там, в раю, ангелом-то и будешь жрать всех подряд. Надо о загробной жизни подумать. Грехи пора замаливать.

- Чем их замаливать? Травой, что ли?

- А почему нет? И грехи отпустят. Я тут прикинул. Примерно тонна травы замаливает одну антилопу. Вот такое покаяние. Лично мне ещё осталось всего сорок пять тонн. Ну сам подумай, сколько можно жрать друг друга! Сегодня наиболее передовые хищники становятся травоядными. Ты послушай, что вокруг говорят: "До чего эти хищники довели джунгли! Сколько зверья невинного погрызли!"

- Как невинного?! - подскочил Тигр. - В чём невинного, если жрать хочется?!

- Погоди ты! - перебил Лев. - Ну сам посуди, зачем нам все эти левые разговоры? Никто не здоровается. Всё стороной норовят. Видал: зайцы по лесу с транспорантами носятся, пищат: "Мы такие же звери, как и хищники! Все виды и подвиды равны!" Чувствуешь, куда гнут?

- Да я эти подвиды... - Тигр лязгнул зубами.

- О, ты тут не прав, - Лев покачал головой и зашептал тигру на ухо. - Слушай меня. Переходи в вегетарианцы. Не пожалеешь. Нас уже много. Есть такая партия - вегетарианская. Вегетарианец - и нет вопросов. И ты экологически чист.

- Лев, а чего у тебя губы красные, если трава зеленая?

- А это я так, осокой порезался, - облизнувшись, сказал Лев. - Осока острая, там... колючки разные. А губы нежные, понял? - Лев в упор посмотрел на Тигра.

- А это что? - Тигр лапой выкатил из кустов кость. - Задняя... Левая... Зебра!.. Молодая двухлетка! Угадал?

- Видишь ли, дело в том, что когда ешь траву, в ней что только не попадается: кузнечик, кролик, жирафы разные. Трава тут густая. Может, кого и заденешь... нечаянно. Нечаянно! А это другой разговор. Понял, что такое вегетарианство?

- Дошло! - Тигр хватанул травы и спросил с набитым ртом: - Ну? Теперь я такой же вегетарианец, как ты?

- Только жуй тщательно, мало ли что в траве попадется, - Лев посмотрел Тигру прямо в глаза. - Запомни: никогда не делай нарочно того, что можно сделать нечаянно!

----------

Алик (21.01.2018), Дордже (19.01.2018), Дубинин (19.01.2018), Фил (19.01.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2018), Шуньшунь (19.01.2018), Юй Кан (19.01.2018)

----------

